# devfs rules own



## sossego (Mar 24, 2009)

Devfs rules own: unknown is the last line that comes up during the boot process.
I commented out tty8 on /etc/ttys and added aio_load, if_tap and if_tun were enabled, kqemu was uncommented in /etc/rc.conf.
I need a few documents from the slice such as the vbox build patch and rules, the Xorg.conf, and a few shell scripts.

Any reference or link to correct this is appreciated.
Thanks beforehand for any help.


----------



## sossego (Mar 24, 2009)

How do I remove or add a comment when neither vi nor a tty can be accessed?


----------



## sossego (Mar 24, 2009)

Is it necessary to echo the entire entry into devfs.rules or just the line that needs to be replaced?


----------



## sossego (Mar 24, 2009)

Livefs doesn't work. No tty available. System mounts only as ro.
Okay, what am I doing wrong here?


----------



## ale (Mar 24, 2009)

Did you tried booting in single user mode, pressing 4 on boot menu?


----------



## sossego (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes.
It always stops with "devfs rules: unknown command: own"
I even tried safe mode but am having trouble mounting the volume to write to it.


----------



## Djn (Mar 24, 2009)

Try "mount -u -w  -f /" - if that fails it usually means you need to fsck the partition first.


----------



## sossego (Mar 24, 2009)

Solved.
Mounting the device in the following modes didn't work
"mount -u -f -w /dev/path"
Seems that you can't mount /rescue and /etc at the same time.
You get the 'vi: No terminal database found"

I had to mount in the following manner:
"mount /"
" mount /usr"
"mount /var"
 Found the solution on the mailing list.
Thanks, everyone, for the help.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 24, 2009)

Standard command sequence in single user:

```
fsck -p
mount -u -o rw /
# if needing vi
mount /usr
mount /var
```
fsck -p will throw errors if filesystem can't be marked clean at which point you'll have to use fsck -y.


----------



## Djn (Mar 24, 2009)

Mind you, "-o rw" is just "-w" in more letters.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 24, 2009)

true, but there's been some flipping back and forth about whether to use flags or -o keyword in mount, through all that I kept on using -o rw knowing it would hit quite some anger if support for it were removed 

The consensus now seems to be again to use -o keyword rather then single letter flags, looking at -current's manpage for mount_nfs.

Either way, -o rw or -w makes indeed no difference.


----------

